# Cats on Hills with recurring UTIs



## schtuffy

I know nothing about cats, so I'm asking this question for a friend. He has 2 cats, both male, who had recurring UTIs until they were put on a Hills prescription diet. My friend knows the diet is bad, and I've convinced him to switch his puppy to Orijen -- she is doing awesome. He is considering switching the cats to Orijen, but is reluctant because apparently the prescription diet keeps the UTIs at bay. Any food or supplement suggestions?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Meat based grain free WET food and/or raw. If he could get a pet fountain that would likely help too.


----------



## Caty M

My cat had recurring UTIs, and went on Hills a few years ago.. I put him on Orijen and he has been on that plus raw and canned fish for 2 years now and has only had one. I keep antibiotics on hand for it since I know the signs.


----------



## kady05

Quite frankly, if I were him I wouldn't do anything. I have 3 cats and they are all on either Royal Canin SO or Science Diet C/D. While I hate the fact that I'm feeding them that, it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the vet bills I incurred from the UTI's (complete with struvite crystals), and my cats are happy and do well on the food. 

I spent $800 on 2 of them back in August.. not really trying to do that again. The last time I switched my older cat off of his SO onto a grain free food, he almost completely blocked within a couple weeks and I almost lost him. $550 later, never again will I switch him.. he's been eating the SO for years and does very well, and no UTI's. It's just not something I'm willing to risk.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

TOTALLY agree with the first 2 replies....cats should if at all possible be on raw, if not then premium canned is a 2nd best choice, lastly should be PREMIUM kibble....which of course the vet shizz is NOT!:wink:


----------



## kady05

Scarlett_O' said:


> TOTALLY agree with the first 2 replies....cats should if at all possible be on raw, if not then premium canned is a 2nd best choice, lastly should be PREMIUM kibble....which of course the vet shizz is NOT!:wink:


It may be considered "sh*t", but it works. I'd much rather have my cats happy and healthy on "sh*t" food than suffering and in pain from UTI's on high quality foods (which they were all on prior to going on the prescription diets).


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kady05 said:


> It may be considered "shit", but it works. I'd much rather have my cats happy and healthy on "shit" food than suffering and in pain from UTI's on high quality foods (which they were all on prior to going on the prescription diets).


A natural diet would also work.

No way in HELL would my pet carnivores, either canine or feline be eating this shizz!!

First 7 ingredients in RC-SO"Chicken Meal, Brewers rice, corn gluten meal, corn, chicken fat, natural flavors, soy."
Or this one!
First 5 ingredients in SD-c/d"Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor."

uke:  uke:


----------



## cprcheetah

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Meat based grain free WET food and/or raw. If he could get a pet fountain that would likely help too.


Yep EXACTLY what is best for cats with UTI's Here is a site with LOADS of information on proper diet for UTI's and cats who build up crystals. Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health



kady05 said:


> Quite frankly, if I were him I wouldn't do anything. I have 3 cats and they are all on either Royal Canin SO or Science Diet C/D. While I hate the fact that I'm feeding them that, it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the vet bills I incurred from the UTI's (complete with struvite crystals), and my cats are happy and do well on the food.
> 
> I spent $800 on 2 of them back in August.. not really trying to do that again. The last time I switched my older cat off of his SO onto a grain free food, he almost completely blocked within a couple weeks and I almost lost him. $550 later, never again will I switch him.. he's been eating the SO for years and does very well, and no UTI's. It's just not something I'm willing to risk.


I have 2 cats with chronic bladder issues, both of which had CHRONIC ISSUES while eating said Royal Canin Urinary SO. I have literally CURED them BOTH with feeding Prey Model Raw, before I fed them raw, I actually was feeding Special Kitty canned food from Walmart....I know horrid, but it worked, increasing MOISTURE in the diet is what needs to happen with cats with bladder issues, carbs/grains actually contribute to crystal formation.


----------



## cprcheetah

kady05 said:


> It may be considered "shit", but it works. I'd much rather have my cats happy and healthy on "shit" food than suffering and in pain from UTI's on high quality foods (which they were all on prior to going on the prescription diets).


I'm glad my cats no longer have to eat "shi#$%" food and I no longer have to pay the vet bills for taking them in every other month with bladder infections, and increased litter consumption because it has increased salt which makes them drink and pee more.....yeah that's a sure fire way to keep bladders from having problems....Since I switched my cats to canned only then onto raw diet, I have not had 1 bladder infection, and that's been almost 2 years ago. DeeJay was having bladder issues about every other month as she has Chronic Interstitial Cystitis, and having your cat pee on your bed while your sleeping in it IS NOT my idea of fun.;


----------



## CorgiPaws

RX diets do not work by solving the problem, rather they mask the symptom and from what I've seen... just cause more issues later. 

I would get those cats on a diet with as much MOISTURE as possible. Urinary issues from cats on a kibble diet are common because of the lack of moisture. They do not have the thirst drive of most animals, because being obligate carnivores they are designed to get their moisture from their food. 

Species appropriate ingredients are obviously important as well, they need MEAT. If there's no way these cats can be on raw, I would at least get them on canned food. I think that a slightly lower quality canned food would be even more beneficial to them than Orijen dry food....but of course ANYTHING is better than SD!


----------



## cprcheetah

PuppyPaws said:


> RX diets do not work by solving the problem, rather they mask the symptom and from what I've seen... just cause more issues later.
> 
> I would get those cats on a diet with as much MOISTURE as possible. Urinary issues from cats on a kibble diet are common because of the lack of moisture. They do not have the thirst drive of most animals, because being obligate carnivores they are designed to get their moisture from their food.
> 
> Species appropriate ingredients are obviously important as well, they need MEAT. If there's no way these cats can be on raw, I would at least get them on canned food. I think that a slightly lower quality canned food would be even more beneficial to them than Orijen dry food....but of course ANYTHING is better than SD!


That is EXACTLY what I was going to say, that they 'mask' the problem and cause others. We recently had a Vet come in and do an ultrasound on a dog with Congenital Kidney Failure she told them to avoid k/d at all costs because it's so low in protein dogs lose muscle mass on it, she told them while not 'ideal' Royal Canin's Renal was a better choice. A few years ago we had a rash of diabetic patients come in (newly diagnosed) we did research and ALL of them were fed SD products (both OTC and prescription) for most of their lives....that was one of the things that really started myself and my dad/vet on the path to 'nutritional discovery' as far as pets go. It was a really scary eye opener.


----------



## Donna Little

I'm putting my 2 on raw this week. They actually started getting chicken and beef heart in their canned food a couple of days ago. They are eating it fine and I'm hoping within the next week they'll be eating nothing but raw. One of my guys had surgery this past winter because of a total blockage. $600 later he has no penis but he can also pee. (I didn't tell him and I don't think he's noticed.) He's been eating mostly canned since but I want better for him. I'd tried starting on raw a couple of months ago with the 2 of them but they wouldn't eat it so I was afraid they'd end up with more problems. Both are FIV pos. This time with advice from folks on this forum I'm mixing it with their canned and adding more raw every meal. It's working and they dove right in this afternoon. I have no doubt this will be the best way to go.


----------



## schtuffy

Donna Little said:


> One of my guys had surgery this past winter because of a total blockage. $600 later he has no penis but he can also pee. (I didn't tell him and I don't think he's noticed.)


Aww, poor guy :frown: I've got to admit, your comment made me chuckle! Glad he's in better shape now!


----------



## Cliffdog

Wet food works wonders. I give my cat canned to prevent UTIs. Cats are too much of a struggle to transition for me to get Apollo on raw... being as old as he is, he's set in his ways and literally won't eat ANYTHING except kibble topped with canned. I doubt I'll ever have a cat again because I hate feeding kibble/canned to them but it's too much trouble to transition.


----------



## kady05

FWIW, prior to going on prescription foods, my cats ate practically all wet, all grain free high quality foods. So that didn't work for me. My oldest has been on the S/O for almost 5yrs. now and has perfect blood work, great weight, great coat, etc., so it's obviously not affecting him negatively. Same with my younger cats (they're 3 & 4). Sorry but after $1500 in vet bills even WITH feeding high quality, wet foods, I'm not risking it again, especially when they do so well on the prescription food.


----------



## cprcheetah

kady05 said:


> FWIW, prior to going on prescription foods, my cats ate practically all wet, all grain free high quality foods. So that didn't work for me. My oldest has been on the S/O for almost 5yrs. now and has perfect blood work, great weight, great coat, etc., so it's obviously not affecting him negatively. Same with my younger cats (they're 3 & 4). Sorry but after $1500 in vet bills even WITH feeding high quality, wet foods, I'm not risking it again, especially when they do so well on the prescription food.


 glad you found a solution, for me it made my cats worse, and working for a vet I saw cats who were on it get worse, we had to do a Perineal Urethrostomy on one cat who was on the canned SO for years.....so different things may work for different cats, I know what's worked best for my cats.


----------



## whiteleo

I have always fed a high quality kibble to my cats, and canned mixed with water as my vet suggested. My 16 yr. old cat has never had a UTI, and my boy kitty who hunts frogs and whatever else he can catch hasn't either, he is 7.


----------



## schtuffy

So here's an update...they are feeding mostly canned with water along with a small amount of Orijen and the cats are already peeing a lot more. Hopefully it all works out. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

